# New 'Show & Shine' section



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A room is now open for you to discuss everything to do with cleaning, waxing, detailing, polishing etc etc. It's also a place where you can show off all your hard work with the pics you take.

Dave (Jac-in-a-Box) has agreed to moderate and help run the board, with the added plus of dipping into his wealth of knowledge with some 'How to?' topics that he will put together.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A room is now open for you to discuss everything to do with cleaning, waxing, detailing, polishing etc etc. It's also a place where you can show off all your hard work with the pics you take.
> 
> Dave (Jac-in-a-Box) has agreed to moderate and help run the board, with the added plus of dipping into his wealth of knowledge with some 'How to?' topics that he will put together.


If you need an apprentice in this section , i can assist  ,


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

davidg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > A room is now open for you to discuss everything to do with cleaning, waxing, detailing, polishing etc etc. It's also a place where you can show off all your hard work with the pics you take.
> ...


Nice one! Liaise with Dave (Jac-in-a-box) about how you can assist in his sticky's he is putting together.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can I post a pic of the local carwash doing my R8?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Can I post a pic of the local carwash doing my R8?


in the flame room :roll:


----------

